# Looking for club in S.W. Ga.



## jlpiersonfr (Feb 19, 2012)

I am looking for a family oriented club in S.W. Ga.  I was born and raised in Georgia. and would like to keep hunting in Georgia. but need to stay in the southwest part since I am stationed in Florida.  I am career military and responsible.

I would appreciate any responses or just shoot me a PM.  Thanks.

Semper Fi!


----------



## Gulfin (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought we were full but still need 2. See what you think and get me an e-mail address if you are interested. I'll forward you the rules and satellite image.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672072


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Feb 20, 2012)

Gulfin said:


> I thought we were full but still need 2. See what you think and get me an e-mail address if you are interested. I'll forward you the rules and satellite image.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672072



PM sent.


----------



## jlpiersonfr (Mar 8, 2012)

I have found a club and I am no longer in need of a club for this year.  Thanks to everyone who were kind enough to respond with offers.

S/F


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 23, 2012)

*member*

I have room for 4 members with a camphouse. Campground, cleaning station, between benevolence and lumpkin ga great hunting and felowship. Call mike at 352-427-4985 for details FOR ONLY $1000.00 PER MEMBER


----------



## simonsays (Apr 23, 2012)

I have 1600 acres in Early co. which is the Blakely Ga area camp area with hookups on site dues 1300 per year would like to talk with you about it call me at 229-400-0643 Thanks Ricki


----------



## rutledgerm (Apr 27, 2012)

*member*

I have openings in ga between Benevolance and Lumpkin, Includes a house to stay in yearly membership and acess for all hunting needs. If you have a camper we have a couple full hook up for those. the cost is a $1000 with plenty of deer and turkey, am going to be going up tomorrow if you want to see the property call me Mike at 352-427-4985


----------

